# Ostarine



## JP2000 (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi all, im starting a cutting cycle and am gonna try Ostarine, ive read as much as possible literally hours. But i would like to know anybody who has done a cut in terms of fatloss or muscle gain(not too bothered bout) peoples results/pic progress would be great. Gonna run 20mg for 6 weeks.

thanks in advance


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Hey there. I think for your stated goals it would work well. I'm 49 and have been using body conscious revolver both in calorie surplus for a cycle or two and also latterly in deficit while ( trying ) cutting. The consensus you'll probably hear is you won't get gains off it like aas so why not do those instead.

I've been pretty happy with results tbh. I describe the results as natty+ , some strength gain , pretty decent endurance gains ( can do set after set without fading ) and I am holding onto muscle while dieting better than I have as a full natty bro. The benefits kind of sneak up on you. You think it isn't much but after a while your doing set after set of ten,twelve ,( and now 21's) in say chin ups where you might have been doing eight. And when you take a break you see it WAS definitely helping. There's a strange sense of well-being while on it too which is nice.

The other thing for me is that while it's not 'big ramy' in a jar , there's been ZERO shutdown for me so I'm keeping whatever I gain , can run it month after month and no need to take a pct or big gaps ( I've just had a week off after each tub runs out ) so it works out economical given you don't need other compounds

P.s I've been using tiny amounts of eph ( two 8mg kaizen and one 4mg salbutamol a day while cutting )

I'm inexperienced at doing cuts and have a busy lifestyle so it's not the easiest to implement and stick to an eating and training schedule but i have been making some progress and I'll try throw up a pic or two when I get a chance.

P.p.s it has very beneficial effects on tendons n such. I'm a bit creaky at times at my age but I feel like I've been hooked up with a brand new set while on. That is probs the best aspect for me


----------



## JP2000 (Sep 19, 2016)

So does this sarms help with weight loss?


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

JP2000 said:


> So does this sarms help with weight loss?


 The right kind yeah. In thar if you diet/cardio while using it, it helps you retain muscle while you lose fat. Doesn't cause any fat loss (IMHO) unless you do those things


----------



## JP2000 (Sep 19, 2016)

quick update been on 5 days 20mg per day, doing slimming world diet. been gaining weight but looks like im loosing fat.. man boobs are getting smaller, arms seem harder. deff looking foward to the weeks ahead


----------

